# UGA's Year??



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 19, 2015)

I tell you what Dawg fans, I haven't seen a better team  this year than the one I'm watching stomp a mud hole in the OBC!
With Chubb and that OLine, then Pruitt having your boys playing his brand of D this could be your year. It's still  very early but nobody in the East looks capable of beating your boys. And so far I haven't been overly impressed with the West. LSU is good. We'll see what Bama is made of tonight. Even so, after watching both those teams play, I'd take the Dawgs aginst them both right now.
I hope so. Mark Richt is as class of coach as they come and deserves some more credit for what he's done in Athens.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree HT. Maybe this is the year they don't shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 19, 2015)

Bullpups look good tonight but SC is about as bad a team as I've seen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I tell you what Dawg fans, I haven't seen a better team  this year than the one I'm watching stomp a mud hole in the OBC!
> With Chubb and that OLine, then Pruitt having your boys playing his brand of D this could be your year. It's still  very early but nobody in the East looks capable of beating your boys. And so far I haven't been overly impressed with the West. LSU is good. We'll see what Bama is made of tonight. Even so, after watching both those teams play, I'd take the Dawgs aginst them both right now.
> I hope so. Mark Richt is as class of coach as they come and deserves some more credit for what he's done in Athens.



If they can play as inspired the rest of the year as they have tonight, no doubt they could go all the way. 



Tonight's team is as impressive as I've seen this year. Time will tell.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves, but Lambert was the missing piece we didn't know about.  If he can be a 25 td with less than 10 int's guy, this could be a great year.  Best RB group in the country, best TE group in the country, best LB group in the country and decent WR's and a good offensive line mean UGA should be in every game they play in.


----------



## BlueFrogg (Sep 19, 2015)

No year is "UGA's year". Once Ga Sou beats them like an old drum in Sanford you'll fade away. You'll also lose to tech and probably Auburn. Dogs are a mediocre program, right where they belong.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> No year is "UGA's year". Once Ga Sou beats them like an old drum in Sanford you'll fade away. You'll also lose to tech and probably Auburn. Dogs are a mediocre program, right where they belong.



Looks like we won't see you until the end of NEXT season.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> No year is "UGA's year". Once Ga Sou beats them like an old drum in Sanford you'll fade away. You'll also lose to tech and probably Auburn. Dogs are a mediocre program, right where they belong.



Ms. Piggy's calling you,  where are you Bluey?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2015)

We get this thread every year. You just jinxed them


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

MODs please lock this mindless ramble.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 19, 2015)

No one is going to be able to stop Leonard Fournette. As good as Chub is, he's not as tough as Fournette. 
UGA should win the east though. But will get out coached by Les Miles.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

SC sucks this year but i will say this any other year he would have found a way to beat us or take to the wire. Not falling for this is our year. Still quite a few holes to fill on the D and special team to name a few. Go Dawgs on slapping the Ole Visor Boy in the mouth tonight!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia got a long way to go to even get a mention. We beat a bad SC team today, which as Brown said is an improvement for us. I still think that if our secondary does not get better we gonna have a couple of long Saturdays.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2015)

Another great thing about tonight was we had a bunch of recruits watching from the sidelines... I hope they seen spurrier get frustrated with the Sanford stadium crowd noise every time we shut em down on 4th down.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 20, 2015)

Just keep winning all that other noise will take care of itself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like we won't see you until the end of NEXT season.



On no, ODR will have a new account...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like it


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 20, 2015)

Hear we go again...

2015-1980=35

So your odds are 1 in 36

Good luck with that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratz dawgs, ya'll played well yesterday !!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 20, 2015)

I despise Herbstreit, he said his top 4 is  TOSU, LSU, Ole Miss, and Michigan St.  I can maybe understand Ole Miss jumping UGA, but LSU beat a bad Auburn team, just like UGA beat a bad USC team.  I actually think USC would beat Auburn.  Good thing is that it can be settled on the field if LSU or Ole Miss and UGA win out because they will meet in the SECCG.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2015)

Looked good yesterday! Even lambert looked great. But some of us here could look decent at least when we aren't even pressured or hit at all. I didn't want to think a spurrier team was that bad but dang. Zero pass rush. Zero offense. Crazy to see. But uga played solid. 

As throwback said you jinxed it op lol. Same ol same uga fans smh.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 20, 2015)

It took Bobby Bowden 17 years to win his first NC...could be CMR's year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2015)

"The dogs will win it all this year". Browning Slayerthug, the oracle of Chattsworth Ga. 5-23-15.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 20, 2015)

alphachief said:


> It took Bobby Bowden 17 years to win his first NC...could be CMR's year.



One thing that is different, is that UGA seems to have every facet of the game covered coaching wise.  Offense was not a problem, per se, but Richt brought in Schotty, defense has a good to great coach in Pruitt, strength and conditioning is finally getting settled with Hocke.  One weakness is maybe special teams, but that should get better as the young players get more experience.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

2015


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratz dawgs, ya'll played well yesterday !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

You guys got a lot more faith than I do. I still expect to lose 3 games this year. Maybe 4.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

I hope it's our year! We're long overdue!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 20, 2015)

The stars are aligned. If the UGA doesn't do it this year, they will never do it. The only thing that can stop the UGA is Mark Richt.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2015)

......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> The stars are aligned. If the UGA doesn't do it this year, they will never do it. The only thing that can stop the UGA is Mark Richt.






3 games in..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> The stars are aligned. If the UGA doesn't do it this year, they will never do it. The only thing that can stop the UGA is Mark Richt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 3 games in..



Hasn't played anyone with a defense yet on top of that.


----------



## antharper (Sep 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hasn't played anyone with a defense yet on top of that.



Sure haven't , but they play bammer in 2 weeks , can't wait !!!! GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2015)

nickel back said:


> ......



this^^^^


----------



## alphachief (Sep 20, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> One thing that is different, is that UGA seems to have every facet of the game covered coaching wise.  Offense was not a problem, per se, but Richt brought in Schotty, defense has a good to great coach in Pruitt, strength and conditioning is finally getting settled with Hocke.  One weakness is maybe special teams, but that should get better as the young players get more experience.



We had teams in the late 80's and early 90's when we lost heartbreakers to the "u" that make UGA look like a community college team...not to mention coaches that were some of the best in the country at the time.  The ingredient that CMR has been missing is the same one Bobby lacked back then...a little luck.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Please take note a Uga fan did not start this thread.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 3 games in..





after decisive wins to such legendary powerhouses as Louisiana-monroe, Vanderbilt and USC how can you not believe? 

they're facing SOUTHERN UNIVERSITY this weekend for goodness sake.....they better eat their wheaties!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> after decisive wins to such legendary powerhouses as Louisiana-monroe, Vanderbilt and USC how can you not believe?
> 
> they're facing SOUTHERN UNIVERSITY this weekend for goodness sake.....they better eat their wheaties!



I bet UGA does better vs GSU than some other teams did vs Jacksonville State..


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet UGA does better vs GSU than some other teams did vs Jacksonville State..





i bet it took you a few minutes to come up with that one didn't it. 



t


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> after decisive wins to such legendary powerhouses as Louisiana-monroe, Vanderbilt and USC how can you not believe?
> 
> they're facing SOUTHERN UNIVERSITY this weekend for goodness sake.....they better eat their wheaties!





Throwback said:


> i bet it took you a few minutes to come up with that one didn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> t


Lets recap the barns last 3 weeks......... Almost lost the Lou..... Almost lost to J state in OT.... Then the SEC schedule came calling and you got what your team almost the previous 2 weeks a loss! Now go roll Tumbs corner and pretend your team is relevant.....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 20, 2015)

Let's wait a lil while longer to call it our year. Team looked good yesterday, go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

Ga has done nothing to brag about and I think we got got a lot of tough games ahead of us. But if I was an Auburn fan right now, I would not criticize any other teams wins.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Lets recap the barns last 3 weeks......... Almost lost the Lou..... Almost lost to J state in OT.... Then the SEC schedule came calling and you got what your team almost the previous 2 weeks a loss! Now go roll Tumbs corner and pretend your team is relevant.....





KyDawg said:


> Ga has done nothing to brag about and I think we got got a lot of tough games ahead of us. But if I was an Auburn fan right now, I would not criticize any other teams wins.




Yall will be saying "fire mark RICHT" by mid november


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Yall will be saying "fire mark RICHT" by mid november



Might not be that long, but it wont be cause Aubrurn beat us.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Yall will be saying "fire mark RICHT" by mid november



Yall who? He has had the barns number since he rolled in to town!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

alphachief said:


> We had teams in the late 80's and early 90's when we lost heartbreakers to the "u" that make UGA look like a community college team...not to mention coaches that were some of the best in the country at the time.  The ingredient that CMR has been missing is the same one Bobby lacked back then...a little luck.



I agree Alphachief, CMR has had some terrible luck. Seems like we're always having several key injuries each year as well. A lot of national champs have gotten lucky a time or two during their season. Hopefully we'll have some of our own this year.



Throwback said:


> Yall will be saying "fire mark RICHT" by mid november



And y'all will probably be 3-7 by mid November!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

if jeremy johnson is still our QB in november i'd be happy with 3-7. the third win being against alabama, of course. 


i sincerely hope UGA gets to the NC (and wins).


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I believe the dawgs will beat bama.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> No year is "UGA's year". Once Ga Sou beats them like an old drum in Sanford you'll fade away. You'll also lose to tech and probably Auburn. Dogs are a mediocre program, right where they belong.



You really should not drive or operate heavy equipment in your condition.  What you suffer from is unfortunately incurable.

On topic.  One week at a time.  They did what they had to do Saturday in good fashion.  We have a good team and a good shot!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

dogs will win it all just like riprap said.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

antharper said:


> Sure haven't , but they play bammer in 2 weeks , can't wait !!!! GO DAWGS



Unless Saban can work a miracle, y'all still won't have played anyone with a defense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Unless Saban can work a miracle, y'all still won't have played anyone with a defense.



And FSU won't have played anyone with a pulse...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And FSU won't have played anyone with a pulse...



It may be in our best interest not to.

Not overly impressed with FSU at this point.  Still wish Coker hadn't left.

Fortunately, no one has looked "elite" yet.  Except maybe Ole Miss.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll answer that question at the end of the season; way too early and haven't even gotten into the meat of the schedule.  They need to stay focused on the team they are playing that week and none of that silly looking too far down the road business.


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 21, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> dogs will win it all just like riprap said.



2015


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And FSU won't have played anyone with a pulse...



Thug


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 21, 2015)

Tennessee, Bama, Auburn, Tech........No way that UGA gets through those four teams without a loss.....or three.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs will win it all just like riprap said.





The Dawgs mercilessly whipped a real bad SCe team. Once we have beat Bama, UT, MO and UF then I'll get a tiny bit jiggy. Until then I got just 5 words for you - "Pooch kick".


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2015)

We have one good game that we looked like Champs and this thread is started, don't get me wrong I would love to see the DAWGS take it all but most DAWG fans know we have seen this before. Next week we just might escape by the skin of our teeth.

Like elfiii said if we can get by BAMA,TENN,and FLA. Then we can come back to this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> We have one good game that we looked like Champs and this thread is started, don't get me wrong I would love to see the DAWGS take it all but most DAWG fans know we have seen this before. Next week we just might escape by the skin of our teeth.
> 
> Like elfiii said if we can get by BAMA,TENN,and FLA. Then we can come back to this thread



this^^^^^. but you got all the go dog thread guys claiming this is the year and the dogs will win it all.  even a couple of fsu thugs saying the same thing. Its really all
slayers fault.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs will win it all just like riprap said.



Quote?


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> We have one good game that we looked like Champs and this thread is started, don't get me wrong I would love to see the DAWGS take it all but most DAWG fans know we have seen this before. Next week we just might escape by the skin of our teeth.
> 
> Like elfiii said if we can get by BAMA,TENN,and FLA. Then we can come back to this thread



Like I said, check who started this thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs mercilessly whipped a real bad SCe team. Once we have beat Bama, UT, MO and UF then I'll get a tiny bit jiggy. Until then I got just 5 words for you - "Pooch kick".


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I just feel positive.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 21, 2015)

Absolutely UGA wins it all, probably 3 times! Our tennis team is absolutely stacked, our divers are hitting their stride, and our equestrian team looks unbeatable.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Absolutely UGA wins it all, probably 3 times! Our tennis team is absolutely stacked, our divers are hitting their stride, and our equestrian team looks unbeatable.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^. but you got all the go dog thread guys claiming this is the year and the dogs will win it all.  even a couple of fsu thugs saying the same thing. Its really all
> slayers fault.



Must be a Go Dawg Thread I haven't read yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Must be a Go Dawg Thread I haven't read yet.



must be chuck.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> Like I said, check who started this thread.



Yes I know,he  up it pretty good


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Yes I know,he  up it pretty good



He'll slow down after we beat Bama and knock them out of the SEC championship..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> MODs please lock this mindless ramble.



since when are you immune to mindless rambling


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He'll slow down after we beat Bama and knock them out of the SEC championship..



Idjit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Idjit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

lots of new dogs trying to steal credit from Slayerthug for his dogs win it all predictions.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Most bammers claim they predicted they will lose 2 or 3 games when in reality they have them penciled in the NC game. It's all about image like a yeti and bowtech sticker on the truck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

chainshaw said:


> Tennessee, Bama, Auburn, Tech........No way that UGA gets through those four teams without a loss.....or three.



not according to Browning Slayer and others......now.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 22, 2015)

UGA looks good, I will give them that. But let that offense struggle against a good D (something that wasn't even in the stadium against USCe) and we'll be hearing chants for Richt's head again.

Tennessee will be a shootout. Fla, Mizz and UK should be wins but  all three have very stout D's that could trip up the pound puppies. Aub is hot garbage, but Bama is gonna be mad as a hornet and Ol' Miss or LSU in Atlanta could get ugly. And Tech could mess up those playoff hopes themselves...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not according to Browning Slayer and others......now.



Nice avatar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nice avatar.



thanks


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2015)

The Dawg hate in this thread is strong. That's why winning it all will be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Dawg hate in this thread is strong. That's why winning it all will be so much more enjoyable.



That's always the most fun part of winning it all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Dawg hate in this thread is strong. That's why winning it all will be so much more enjoyable.



welcome to the bandwagon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nice avatar.





Matthew6 said:


> thanks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2015)

The Dawg's year is NEXT year.



Just like always.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's always the most fun part of winning it all.



Yeah. All we got to do now is do it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



thug


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The Dawg's year is NEXT year.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like always.



The Seminoles year was year before last.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Dawg hate in this thread is strong. That's why winning it all will be so much more enjoyable.



Ahhh...now you know how it feels to be a Seminole.  Well, maybe you'll know...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Seminoles year was year before last.



and '99, and '93.......

13 years before that....UGA's year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2015)

So far, so good is about all I'm going to say.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> So far, so good is about all I'm going to say.



Think that is all 99% of Dawgs are saying. We are 3 and 0 and have not played a top team yet. No one has any idea how this team is going to end up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

2015


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

Some say it's the Dawgs year 
Daily #Ole Miss owns Saban and the Tide!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Go dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Seminoles year was year before last.



Watching this year's team, I'm not so sure we don't win it all again.


Golson and the Noles offense has been stellar thus far!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think that is all 99% of Dawgs are saying. We are 3 and 0 and have not played a top team yet. No one has any idea how this team is going to end up.



Spot on KyDawg. Spot on.......Bama is going to give the Dawgs all they want and then some in Athens. If we win by 1 point I'll be happy. Time will tell.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Ahhh...now you know how it feels to be a Seminole.  Well, maybe you'll know...



Nah... Our program will never stoop to the level of the low life Noles...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... Our program will never excel to the level of the Champion Noles...



At least you admit it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> At least you admit it.



Bless their hearts. 


Living in a crap hole state , rooting for a historical loser team.  

Sherman took a dump on their capital city for crying out loud


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Go dog


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 23, 2015)

"We need to get better placement and guys need to stay in their lanes.." - Mark Richt at halftime of USCe game

.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bless their hearts.
> 
> 
> Living in a crap hole state , rooting for a historical loser team.
> ...



We don't need any blessings from ANYONE from Alabama... The whole state is a punchline in how many jokes.. Heck, Alabama is what gives us southerners bad raps in the rest of the country.. So please tell me more about our crap state..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... Our program will never stoop to the level of the low life "Win at All Costs" Noles...





Gold Ranger said:


> At least you admit it.



Of course I admit.. You Noles are just in denial.. Look at how you handled Winston..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So please tell me more about our crap state..



not enough bandwidth to tell here

go dog

2015


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course I admit.. You Noles are just in denial.. Look at how you handled Winston..



Go Noles, where it's ALL about the W.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope Robert has off the week of the Alabama@UGA. This forum is gonna demand some attention.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, where it's ALL about the W.




'Merica !!

go dog


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope Robert has off the week of the Alabama@UGA. This forum is gonna demand some attention.



ive got it covered thug and you best behave.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ive got it covered thug and you best behave.



You aren't the troll he was referring too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You aren't the troll he was referring too!



mornin momon thug


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course I admit.. You Noles are just in denial.. Look at how you handled Winston..



I'll take "win at all costs" over "lose for no good reason".

Example A:  see avatar.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't need any blessings from ANYONE from Alabama... The whole state is a punchline in how many jokes.. Heck, Alabama is what gives us southerners bad raps in the rest of the country.. So please tell me more about our crap state..



You do know toothpaste was invented in Alabama right? You know that because if it had been invented anywhere else it would be called teethpaste.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You do know toothpaste was invented in Alabama right? You know that because if it had been invented anywhere else it would be called teethpaste.



thug


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

2015


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll take "win at all costs" over "lose for no good reason".
> 
> Example A:  see avatar.



Of course you would.. That's what we all expect from FSU and it's fans... Just ask all of the girlfriends that were slapped around this summer...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bama lost 9/19/2015




Updated it for you...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course you would.. That's what we all expect from FSU and it's fans... Just ask all of the girlfriends that were slapped around this summer...



Don't have to ask them.  Remember when Tech slapped y'all around?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course you would.. That's what we all expect from FSU and it's fans... Just ask all of the girlfriends that were slapped around this summer...



I already have and they all agreed they deserved it.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope Robert has off the week of the Alabama@UGA. This forum is gonna demand some attention.



Don't worry. We'll field the whole team in here that weekend and we got a pretty good depth chart working for us.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't worry. We'll field the whole team in here that weekend and we got a pretty good depth chart working for us.



What's the over/under on members banned for the weekend?  I know y'all have a pool going behind closed doors.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't worry. We'll field the whole team in here that weekend and we got a pretty good depth chart working for us.



Might want to keep everyone around the following week as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> What's the over/under on members banned for the weekend?  I know y'all have a pool going behind closed doors.







Nice avy


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 23, 2015)

Its their year every year bout this time. Typically we can count on carolina to shut em up a bit but since they are fielding a d-2 team this year the uga heads just got a little bigger. Im hoping by the bama game and then the next week at 10rc we can finally squash these yearly "our time" threads. BUT who am I kidding they will once again have a shot come november..and we can only hope tech stings them again this year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its their year every year bout this time. Typically we can count on carolina to shut em up a bit but since they are fielding a d-2 team this year the uga heads just got a little bigger. Im hoping by the bama game and then the next week at 10rc we can finally squash these yearly "our time" threads. BUT who am I kidding they will once again have a shot come november..and we can only hope tech stings them again this year!


Funny how a UT fan days this when all we here from you guys is "we are back".. And 4 games into the season you guys disappear.. 

Problem is trolls like you starting these threads.. Get back to the basement before I get your mommy after you..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its their year every year bout this time.



Yep, you're right. The difference between us and 10RC is it's never 10RC's year, even on a song and a prayer.

BTW, I'm not an "Our Year" Dawg fan. It's nobody's year until the clock at the NC game says 00:00. We probably won't be playing in that game but 10RC will definitely not be playing in that game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> What's the over/under on members banned for the weekend?  I know y'all have a pool going behind closed doors.



When they get a member with multiple accounts like Bluefrog does it only count for 1?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> When they get a member with multiple accounts like Bluefrog does it only count for 1?



I believe you get a half point for half banning a member.  At least that's how I'd do it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> since when are you immune to mindless rambling




Pardon me, but do you or anyone else here know of a good intelligible internet forum where one may find intelligent, adult, conversation regarding the game known as "fooseball?" Or as you Americans call it, "football?" I can not seem to find any here at all!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Pardon me, but do you or anyone else here know of a good intelligible internet forum where one may find intelligent, adult, conversation regarding the game known as "fooseball?" Or as you Americans call it, "football?" I can not seem to find any here at all!



Uncle Lurker?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Uncle Lurker?





go dog


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting that the only people hearing Dawgs saying it is our year every year are not Dawg fans. Actually if any of you would bother to check, most of never think it is our year. But if you didn't put words in our mouths, you would have nothing to come on here and complain about.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 23, 2015)

HAHAHA. Do I need to go pull threads from this time last year or the year before? EVERY year a uga fan on here says its yalls year for a title dont try and deny it!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Interesting that the only people hearing Dawgs saying it is our year every year are not Dawg fans. Actually if any of you would bother to check, most of never think it is our year. But if you didn't put words in our mouths, you would have nothing to come on here and complain about.



Hey!

stop complaining

go dog
2015


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Interesting that the only people hearing Dawgs saying it is our year every year are not Dawg fans. Actually if any of you would bother to check, most of never think it is our year. But if you didn't put words in our mouths, you would have nothing to come on here and complain about.



This ^^^ you gotta love the constant whining of the non UGA fans around here. It happens every year Charlie they put words in our mouths and run with it. Lol.... wade on over to volchat or cockytalk or turn on Finebaum and see which fan bases are screaming who's year it is, not UGA's. I hope it is, but only time will tell.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHAHA. Do I need to go pull threads from this time last year or the year before? EVERY year a uga fan on here says its yalls year for a title dont try and deny it!


Yes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> This ^^^ you gotta love the constant whining of the non UGA fans around here. It happens every year Charlie they put words in our mouths and run with it. Lol.... wade on over to volchat or cockytalk or turn on Finebaum and see which fan bases are screaming who's year it is, not UGA's. I hope it is, but only time will tell.



go dog

I could not agree more

2015


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Yes.



ok

UGA beats Bama and then wins the NC! Go Dawgs! AM gets the respect he's do!  brownceluse 5/29/13 in a prediction thread. 

All you have to do is keyword search predicitons. We all know browningslayer predicts a nc every years so my point is proven.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> ok
> 
> UGA beats Bama and then wins the NC! Go Dawgs! AM gets the respect he's do!  brownceluse 5/29/13 in a prediction thread.
> 
> All you have to do is keyword search predicitons. We all know browningslayer predicts a nc every years so my point is proven.




on to the 3peat

go dog


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> ok
> 
> UGA beats Bama and then wins the NC! Go Dawgs! AM gets the respect he's do!  brownceluse 5/29/13 in a prediction thread.
> 
> All you have to do is keyword search predicitons. We all know browningslayer predicts a nc every years so my point is proven.





You really don't know a prediction from a hope?? You should really spend less time on a computer and get out for some social time..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Dawg fans and their predictions have really got the sports forum going.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawg fans and their predictions have really got the sports forum going.



Haven't you heard??.. It's the year of the dog

2015


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

Rebels mad about their flag


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawg fans and their predictions have really got the sports forum going.



yep. slayer started all this mess back on May 23 when he guaranteed a dog title. its just got outta hand since then. now they all are buying into it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. slayer started all this mess back on May 23 when he guaranteed a dog title. its just got outta hand since then. now they all are buying into it.



Don't forget about the Heisman too!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

I like it

2015


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

The afternoon Hugh freeze out coached Nick Saban and Ole miss owns Bama post!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

More than one mad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> The afternoon Hugh freeze out coached Nick Saban and Ole miss owns Bama post!!!



Nobody owns Saban...... Saban is a God!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Nobody owns Saban...... Saban is a God!!!!!



The pope went to Tuscaloosa first before Washington DC.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Nobody owns Saban...... Saban is a God!!!!!




Saban is the devil and got owned by a high school coach from Podunk Mississippi.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Mark right for prez

Go dog


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Saban is the devil and got owned by a high school coach from Podunk Mississippi.



What impressed me was the all the mismatches that Ole Miss won. Dominated the LOS on both sides of the ball.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

number 1 recruiting class...


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

classes


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> number 1 recruiting class...





riprap said:


> classes



The process!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Spanked at home!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Go dog

This is the year


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

C'mon guys.   It's the year of the dog for crying out loud
2015


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Go dog
> 
> This is the year the process got stalled  at home by the Rebels



Peanut Butter


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Go dog. Woohoo nc bound again


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> C'mon guys.   It's the year of the dog for crying out loud
> 2015



C'mon guys. It's the year of the Rebels for crying out loud..... Cream cheese!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Crisco


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Nc bound dog

Go dog go


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Lard


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

Archie Manning


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Ulm


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Hold up.  Deer coming in


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh. Go dog


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Whipped cream


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> C'mon guys. It's the year of the Rebels for crying out loud..... Cream cheese!



Actually it's 2 in a row for the Rebels..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

dogzzzzz win it all this year- Browning Slayer, 5-23-15.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogzzzzz win it all this year- Browning Slayer, 5-23-15.



You forgot 2014, 2013, 2012 and a few more..

And don't forget the Heisman campaign...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogzzzzz win it all this year- Browning Slayer, 5-23-15.



Dont forget....UGA beats Bama and then wins the NC! Go Dawgs! AM gets the respect he's do! brownceluse 5/29/13

Like clockwork! May must be the month they get their koolaid shipments in!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dont forget....UGA beats Bama and then wins the NC! Go Dawgs! AM gets the respect he's do! brownceluse 5/29/13
> 
> Like clockwork! May must be the month they get their koolaid shipments in!



Look... 4x4 is getting ready for school and got on line..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

daily go dog

nc bound

go dog 2015


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You really don't know a prediction from a hope?? You should really spend less time on a computer and get out for some social time..



Yep.  I predict he will see your post since I quoted it.  You hoped that someone would quote so he can see it.

Do I get a gold star?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  I predict he will see your post since I quoted it.  You hoped that someone would quote so he can see it.
> 
> Do I get a gold star?



Yes sir!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

wheres uncle lurker. surely the dukies are not afraid to do a one week avatar bet with the local tech rabble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wheres uncle lurker. surely the dukies are not afraid to do a one week avatar bet with the local tech rabble.



Speaking of Duke... Where's Daisy?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of Duke... Where's Daisy?



heard she gets out on sunday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> heard she gets out on sunday.





That was a good one!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was a good one!



that was according to Quack.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wheres uncle lurker. surely the dukies are not afraid to do a one week avatar bet with the local tech rabble.



His A.D.D. has forced him to move on to other things.  Give it time, he'll cycle back around here, eventually.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> His A.D.D. has forced him to move on to other things.  Give it time, he'll cycle back around here, eventually.



glad hes gone. didnt care much for him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  I predict he will see your post since I quoted it.  You hoped that someone would quote so he can see it.
> 
> Do I get a gold star?



I thought snooker was the only one here who spins things that bad? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> glad hes gone. didnt care much for him.



He can be a bit much.  That's what happens when you move up north for too long.

Imagine listening to Finebaum with him.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought snooker was the only one here who spins things that bad? Learn something new everyday!



I don't have a dog in that fight.  I'm just here to  and .


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

Suburu


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Suburu



Subaru idjit


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Subaru idjit



Bama thug. ^


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama thug. ^



just wait til next saturday


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go dog

sick them


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> go dog
> 
> sick them



Kia


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 25, 2015)

Popemobile


----------



## Throwback (Sep 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just wait til next saturday





Just wait till....next year


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Just wait till....next year



no you didn't


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Just wait till....next year



Is that when Kiffin takes over at Bama?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look... 4x4 is getting ready for school and got on line..



you havent burned his trailer down yet or painted it red and black.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry slayer I have a bachelors in buisness and an associates in design from k state so my schooling days are over! Thank goodness

Also 6 I threw out some fescue yesterday on the lot we are going to put slayers trailer on. Anyone having any luck finding him one?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you havent burned his trailer down yet or painted it red and black.



Working with momma on that.. I did get him some UGA pajamas for his birthday..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sorry slayer I have a bachelors in buisness and an associates in design from k state so my schooling days are over! :



You are an interior designer?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just wait til next saturday



OK. What do we do in the mean time?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> OK. What do we do in the mean time?



Yeah, we go a game Saturday.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sorry slayer I have a bachelors in buisness and an associates in design from k state so my schooling days are over! Thank goodness
> 
> Also 6 I threw out some fescue yesterday on the lot we are going to put slayers trailer on. Anyone having any luck finding him one?





Browning Slayer said:


> You are an interior designer?




god help us...I'd lay a bet on him working in carpet. I can almost smell the latex.  I sold the stuff for 20 years, so he has all the markings.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2015)

Moe can't you wait to have slayer living here? I think he will enjoy his lot and trailer and vol flags hangin on the porch!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> OK. What do we do in the mean time?



start thinking up excuses.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Moe can't you wait to have slayer living here? I think he will enjoy his lot and trailer and vol flags hangin on the porch!



Is he moving to Chatsvegas?!? Put him in  Ramhurst.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Is he moving to Chatsvegas?!? Put him in  Ramhurst.



Ramhurst would be perfect! He could win mayor easy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Moe can't you wait to have slayer living here? I think he will enjoy his lot and trailer and vol flags hangin on the porch!



So, if I move there can I file for a different tax status? I need to know since my truck note is worth more than your trailer?

I already have Mom on board for re-painting your trailer...

I was also told this is past your bedtime.. Don't be getting me in trouble..


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

How is she going to be able to paint anything with all that overtime she will have to work at Cowboys truck stop?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> How is she going to be able to paint anything with all that overtime she will have to work at Cowboys truck stop?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't we all just get along.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> start thinking up excuses.



Already? Is that all the confidence you have in the Tide?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Already? Is that all the confidence you have in the Tide?



He has seen our QB and Special Teams play..

There's no way richt lets poor lil bama beat him


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

It's not UGA's year, they can't even take care of business vs Southern.  They should be up 42-0 on this team, but they are just acting like they have been drugged.


----------

